

Bootstrap 3.0.1 released - jeremyaarts
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2013/10/29/bootstrap-3-0-1-released/

======
jeremyaarts
> The Bootstrap core team doubled a few months ago when we added Chris and
> Julian to the project.

I wonder if this is their fulltime job and if so, who pays these guys for
their awesome work. You know, since they're not part of Twitter anymore.

